# مقدمة عن أسفار الكتاب المقدس



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يونيو 2011)

*مقدمة عن أسفار الكتاب المقدس

أولاً. ينقسم الكتاب المقدس إلى قسمين: 

1-            العهد القديم: وبه 46 سفراً.

2-            العهد الجديد: وبه 27 سفراً.

ويطلق عليه "الكتاب المقدس " أو " كلمة الله المقدسة"

وكلمة عهد تعنى وثيقة أو عقد، وهو عادة يكون بين طرفين. وكل من العهد القديم والجديد هو عهد بين الله والناس. وأسماء أسفار العهد القديم وأسماء أسفار العهد الجديد موجودة فى بداية كل منهما. ويأتى العهد القديم قبل العهد الجديد، لأن العهد القديم قد خصّ به الله اليهود، الذين اختارهم الله كشعب له ومنحهم ان يتقبلوا الحق ويكتبوه ويعطوه للأجيال اللاحقة. وقد كُتب العهد القديم باللغة العبرية لأنها اللغة التى كانت مستعملة فى ذلك الوقت بين اليهود. والعهد القديم يروى لنا قصة علاقة الله بالبشر منذ بداية الخليقة حتى يأتى المُخلص الذى سيعقد عهدا جديدا. لذلك فالعهد الجديد يروى قصة هذا العقد، وفيه يعقد الله عقدا مع كل البشر الذين يقبلون يسوع المسيح كمُخلص لهم.

والعهد الجديد يروى لنا قصة يسوع المسيح وأعماله وأقواله ويعكس لنا تعاليمه السامية. وفى وقت كتابة العهد الجديد كانت اللغة اليونانية هى اللغة السائدة والتى كان يفهمها معظم البشر، لذلك كُتب العهد الجديد باللغة اليونانية لأنه مكتوب لكل البشر.

والعهد الجديد مبني على العهد القديم، وفيه نرى العلاقة بين كل من العهدين وكيف أن العهد القديم قد أُكمل بالعهد الجديد، فالعهد القديم به العديد من التنبؤات التى تحققت فى العهد الجديد؛ وعلى سبيل المثال هناك نبؤة عن ان المُخلص سوف يأتى من مدينة "بيت لحم" فمكتوب: "اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة وانت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل." (ميخا 5: 2)، وقد تحققت بالفعل فنرى فى العهد الجديد انه مكتوب: "فجمع كل رؤساء الكهنة وكتبة الشعب وسألهم اين يولد المسيح. فقالوا له في بيت لحم اليهودية.لانه هكذا مكتوب بالنبي. وانت يا بيت لحم ارض يهوذا لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا.لان منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبي اسرائيل" (انجيل متّى 2: 4-6). وهناك المئات من الأمثلة الأخرى عن نبؤات كُتبت فى العهد القديم عن المسيح المُنتظر وتحققت بالفعل فى حياة يسوع المسيح.



ثانياً. أوحى الله لحوالي 40 شخص بكتابة أسفار الكتاب المقدس، والإنجيل يؤكد هذه الحقيقة فيقول: " كل الكتاب هو مُوحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر لكي يكون انسان الله كاملا متأهبا لكل عمل صالح" (الرسالة الثانية الى تيموثاوس 3: 16-17). 

وأول الأسفار كُتب قبل المسيح بحوالى 1500 عام وآخرها بعد المسيح بحوالى 100 عام.

ومن ضمن كتبة الأسفار نجد الملوك وصيادى السمك، نجد العمال البسطاء ومن يعمل فى السياسة، نجد المحارب ورجل الدين، نجد الفلاح والشاعر... وبالرغم من هذا التنوع فى الأسخاص الذين أتوا من مدن وقرى مختلفة وكانت لهم اهتمامات مختلفة بسبب طبيعة نشأتهم واختلاف مستوى تعليمهم وخلافه، إلا أننا نرى أنهم كلهم تناولوا قضية واحدة وهى علاقة الله بالإنسان.



ثالثاً. كيف أبحث عن آية معينة فى الكتاب المقدس؟ 

تنقسم كتب العهدين القديم والجديد إلى فصول أو مانسميها "إصحاحات" والإصحاحات تُقسم إلى آيات، وهذا التقسيم يساعدنا على سرعة البحث عن آية معينة أو معرفة مكانها بالضبط فى الكتاب المقدس، فعندما ترى التعبير التالى: "(تكوين 10: 1-5)" مثلا، تعرف أن المقصود بها الآيات من 1 إلى 5 من الإصحاح 10 من سفر التكوين وهكذا، ففى البداية يأتي اسم السفر ثم رقم الفصل أو الإصحاح ثم رقم الآية او الآيات.

على هذا الشكل: السفر ___ رقم الإصحاح (الفصل) ___ رقم الآية



رابعاً. أسفار العهد القديم: 

نستطيع أن نصنف أسفار العهد القديم ضمن خمس مجموعات: 

المجموعة الأولى: التوراة "أسفار موسى" كتب الشريعة: 

وهى الكتب التى كتبها رجل الله موسى وهى تسمى أيضا "التوراة" أو " كتب موسى الخمس"، وهذه الكتب هي: 

أ. "سفر التكوين" وهو يتحدث عن الخليقة والإنسان الأول آدم وامرأته حواء ونسلهما ثم عن الفيضان ثم دعوة الله لإبراهيم. 

ب. "الخروج" وهو يحكي قصة خروج الشعب اليهودى من مصر التي كان مُستعبدا فيها من المصريين وكيف ساعدهم الله وجعل البحر ينشق ثم عالهم فى الصحراء بطريقة معجزية. 

ج. "اللاويين" واللاويين هم السبط (الجماعة) المسئول عن الكهنوت فى المذبح اليهودي، والكتاب به الكثير عن شروط الذبيحة وأوصافها والطقوس الخاصة بتقديم الذبيحة، وهنا نجد تلميحات عن ذبيحة يسوع المسيح التى تمت فى العهد الجديد مرة واحدة وعن كل البشر. 

د. "العدد" وهو يعطى تقريراً عن الأعداد من قبائل الشعب اليهودي الذين خرجوا من مصر وقبل دخولهم أرض الموعد. 

ه. "التثنية" وهو يشمل الوصايا العشر والكثير من الوصايا التي وضعها الله للشعب اليهودي، ثم عن كلمة الوداع التى قالها موسى قبل رحيله وتكليف يشوع بقيادة الشعب اليهودى بعد موت موسى.

والكتب الخمسة لموسى (تعطى تقريراً عن معاملات الله مع البشر على مدى ما يقرب من 2500 سنة.

التكوين (تك)، الخروج (خر)، اللاويين (لا)، العدد (عد)، التثنية (تث).



المجموعة الثانية: كتب التاريخ: وهى تشمل 12 سفراً

أ. "يشوع" هو قائد الشعب اليهودى بعد موت موسى وقد دخل أرض كنعان مع شعبه، وسفر يشوع يحكى عن هذه الأمور. 

ب. "قضاة" وهو يحكى عن الشعوب التى كانت تستوطن أرض كنعان، ويحكى أيضا عن الحروب والمنازعات بين هذه الشعوب والشعب اليهودي، وفيه نرى هزيمة الشعب عندما يبتعد عن الله، ثم نرى مدى تدخل الله لحماية شعبه عندما يعود الشعب ويتوب إلى الله. 

ج. "راعوث" وهى قصة لفتاة من شعب "موآب" وهى تعتبر جدة للملك "داود" وبالتالى فالمسيح يسوع أتى من نسلها. 

د.ه. "سفر صموئيل الأول والثانى" وفيهما نقرأ أحداث عن النبى "صموئيل" الذي كان معلما وسياسيا ولعب دورا هاما فى تكوين مملكة إسرائيل. 

و.ز.ح.ط. "سفر الملوك الأول والثانى وسفر أخبار الأيام الأول والثانى" وفيها نتابع تاريخ الأمة اليهودية التى انقسمت الى مملكة اسرائيل ومملكة يهوذا، كذلك نعرف الكثير عن سجل المواليد والأنساب للأمة اليهودية. 

ي.ك. "عزرا" وهى قصة إعادة بناء مدينة أورشليم التى استخدم فيها الرب كل من عزرا الكاهن و"نحميا" لكى يقودا اعادة بناء المدينة بعد أن كان قد خرّبها ملك بابل. وقد أمر الله عزرا بجمع الأسفار المقدسة وعمل نسخ منها. 

ص "أستير" وهى حكاية عن فتاه يهودية استخدمها الله ليمنع فناء اليهود فى عصرها. 

يشوع (يش)، قضاة (قض)، راعوث (را)

 سفر صموئيل الأول (1صم)، صموئيل الثانى (2صم)

 الملوك الأول (1مل)، الملوك الثانى (2مل)

 سفر أخبار الأيام الأول (1 أى)، أخبار الأيام الثانى (2 أى)

 عزرا (عز)، نحميا (نح)، أستير (اس).

المجموعة الثالثة: كتب الحكمة (الأسفار الشعرية): 

وهى كتبة مليئة بالحكم والأمثال ومكتوبة بطريقة شعرية. 

أ. "أيوب" والكتاب يحكى قصة أيوب وصبره فى وقت التجربة وعدم تخليه عن الإيمان بالله، وكيف أن الله عوضه عن كل مافقده ومدح صبره وإيمانه. 

ب. "المزامير" وهو كتاب صلوات وأغانى روحية، وقد استخدمها الشعب اليهودى فى الصلوات، ومعظمها يعود كتابته للنبى داود. 

ج. "الأمثال" وقد كتبها سليمان النبي ابن داود، وكلها نصائح وأمثال مفيدة للمؤمنين. 

د. "الجامعة" وهى ملخص تعاليم سليمان عن عدم وجود معنىللحياة بدون الله، فلا الغنى أو السلطان أو المتعة يمكن أن تحل محل الله فى قلب الإنسان. 

ه. "نشيد الأنشاد" وهو عبارة عن أنشودة شعرية جميلة تصف الحب بين العريس والعروس وهو رمز للحب بين الله والإنسان. 

أيوب (اى)، المزامير (مز)، الأمثال (ام)، الجامعة (جا)، نشيد الأنشاد (نش).



المجموعة الرابعة: كتب الأنبياء: 

وهذه تقسم إلى قسمين: 

القسم الأول: كتب الأنبياء الكبار: يختار الله بعض الأشخاص لكى يعلنوا للشعب بشارة الله وكلمته المقدسة، وهؤلاء الأشخاص هم الأنبياء، وتُسمى كتب الأنبياء الكبار بسبب طول مدة وعمق تأثير خدمتهم بين الشعب. 

أ. "أشعياء" وقد عاش فى وقت تثبتت فيه مملكة بابل، وقد تنبأ مُسبقا بوقوع اليهود فى الأسر ولكنه أعلن أنه سيأتى الخلاص. وقبل حوالى 700 سنة من ميلاد المسيح تنبأ أشعياء بميلاده من عذراء وصلبه نيابة عن البشر ثم قيامته من الأموات. 

ب. "أرميا" وقد كتب عن الأسر فى مملكة بابل وتنبأ مُسبقا عن رجوع اليهود إلى وطنهم بعد 70 سنة، والذى قد تحقق بالفعل. 

ج. "مراثي أرميا"

د. "حزقيال" وهو عاش فى زمن الأسر فى مملكة بابل وقد تنبأ بالعديد من الأمور التى حدثت بالفعل. 

ه. "دانيال" وهو عاش أيضا فى زمن الأسر وترقى مناصب هامة فى مملكة بابل، وقد تنبأ بظهور ممالك وسقوطها، وقد تحققت هذه النبؤات. 

أشعياء (اش)، إرميا (ار)، مراثى إرميا (مرا)، حزقيال (حز)، دانيال (دا)



القسم الثاني: كتب الأنبياء الصغار: وهى أسفار قصيرة، وكاتبوها تنبأوا بكلمة الله فى عصر كان فيه الناس لايهتمون بالأمور الدينية بل ويتذمرون على الله.

والكتب التسعة الأولى منها كُتبت فى وقت الأسر البابلي، أما الثلاثة الأخيرة فكُتبت قبل عودة اليهود إلى وطنهم مباشرة. 

أ. "هوشع" وهو كان يعظ الشعب عن محبة الله للإنسان برغم معصيته وعدم أمانته، وشبه ذلك برجل يحب إمرأته بالرغم من عدم أمانتها. 

ب. "يوئيل" وهو قد سبق وتنبأ بحلول الروح القدس على المؤمنين وهو الذى تحقق بالفعل بعد 50 يوما من صعود المسيح إلى السماء. 

ج. "عاموس" وقد كان راعيا للغنم وقد أرسله الله للشعب ليبين لهم مساوئ الظلم الاجتماعى فى ذلك الوقت، وحذرهم من يوم عقاب الرب الذى سيحل عليهم بسبب خطاياهم وعدم توبتهم. 

د. "عوبديا" وقد تنبأ عن حلول يوم غضب الرب على آدوم. والكتاب هو أصغر كتب العهد القديم. 

ه. "يونان" وهذا النبى أرسله الله الى مدينة نينوى ليبشر فيها، ولكنه لم يطع، وفى البداية حاول الهرب فى سفينة، ولما قامت ريح شديدة رماه البحارة فى البحر ولكن سمكة كبيرة ابتلعته، وفى النهاية أطاع يونان كلام الرب وذهب ويشر المدينة فتابت عن شرورها. 

و. "ميخا" وقد عاش فى زمن أشعياء وهوشع وقد تنبأ أيضا بخراب المملكة اليهودية، ولكنه تنبأ أيضا بمجئ المُخلص. 

ز. "ناحوم" وقد تنبأ بسقوط مدينة نينوى التى بعد أن تاب أهلها عن الشر أيام يونان النبى عادت مرة أخرى للشر. 

ح.ط. "حبقوق" و"صفنيا" حذروا الشعب من الإستمرار فى الشر والبعد عن الله. 

ي.ك. "حجى" و"زكريا" وقد استخدمهم الله فى تشجيع الشعب على إعادة بناء الهيكل عند عودتهم إلى وطنهم بعد الأسر. 

ل. "ملاخى" وقد عاش قبل ميلاد المسيح بحوالي 400 سنة، بعدها أتى المسيح ليحقق كل التنبؤات التى تنبأ بها عنه أنبياءه القديسون. 

هوشع (هو)، يوئيل (يؤ)، عاموس (عا)، عوبديا (عو)، يونان (يون)، ميخا (مى) ناحوم (نا)، حبقوق (حب)، صفنيا (صف)، حجى (حج)، زكريا (زك)، ملاخى (مل)



المجموعة الخامسة: الأسفار القانونية الثانية: 

قام البروتستانت بحذف هذه الأسفار من طبعة الكتاب المقدس المنتشرة بين أيدينا، على الرغم من أن كلاً من الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك يؤمنون بقانونية هذه الأسفار.والبروتستانت يعتبرون هذه الأسفار لا ترتقي إلى مستوى الوحي الإلهي، وهي من وجة نظرهم أسفارٌ مدسوسة، وتضم موضوعات غير ذات أهمية وخرافات لا يقبولنها!

أ. "سفر طوبيا" طوبيا هي كلمة عِبرية تتكون من مقطعين (طوب - ياه) ومعناها "الله طيب".

وقد وردت هذه الكلمة في الكتاب المقدس إسماً لأكثر من شخص. 

أما طوبيا الذي سُمِّيَ هذا السفر باسمه، فهو رجل من سبط نفتالي سباه "شلمنآسر" ملك آشور، وسكن أثناء السبي في مدينة نينوى مع حنى إمرأته وابنه الذي كان له نفس الإسم "طوبيا". ومن المرجح أن يكون طوبيا الابن هو الذي كتب هذا السفر.

ويتكون سفر طوبيا من 14 أصحاحاً. وقد وصفة أحد مشاهير الكتاب البروتستانت بأنه سفر شيق للغاية يتضمن وصفاً بالغاً حد الإبداع لسيرة عائلة اسرائيلية تقية عاشت فى زمن الأسر الأشوري نحو سنة 722ق.م. وتقلبت عليها الأحوال. وقد نال جميع أفراد هذه العائلة كرامه وثناء بسبب محافظتهم الدقيقة على شريعة الرب ولإحسانهم إلى الذين يحبونها (=كتاب مرشد الطالبين إلى الكتاب المقدس الثمين - دكتور سمعان كهلون ص 305).

ب. "سفر يهوديت" كما أن الكلمة العبرية "يهودي" تعنى فى العربية "يهودي" أى من جنس اليهود، فإن كلمة "يهوديت" كلمة عبرية أيضاً تعنى "يهودية". وقد وردت كلمة "يهوديت" فى الكتاب المقدس قبلاً كإسم لإحدى زوجات عيسو ابن اسحق ابن ابراهيم. وقد ورد عنها أنها ابنة بيرى الحثى. ودعيت أيضا باسم "أهو ليبامة"، وقد كانت مرارة نفس لاسحق ورفقة (أنظر تك26: 34، 35 و36: 2).

أما يهوديت التى هى محور هذا السفر، فهى بطلة يهودية مشهود لها بالتقوى والغيرة. وقد أنقذت بمعونة الرب وبذكائها وحكمتها وشغبها من بطش اعدائه. 

وكاتب هذا السفر مجهول؛ غير أن البعض ينسب كتابته إلى "يواكيم" الحبر الأعظم. وقد كتب السفر أولاً بالغة العبرية. ولكن الأصل العبرى مفقود الآن. أما نصه باللغة اليونانية، فهو وارد ضمن باقى أسفار العهد القديم فى الترجمة السبعينية للتوراة. ويتكون السفر من ستة عشر إصحاحاً.

ج. "تتمة سفر أستير" وإستير كلمه هندية بمعنى "سيدة صغيرة" كما أنها أيضاً كلمه فارسية بمعنى "كوكب"، غير أن إستير كان لها اسم آخر عبرانى هو "هدسة" ومعناه شجرة الآس ويعنى بها نبات الريحان العطر. وينطق بلغة أهل بلاد اليمن العرب "هدس". وأستير أو هدسة وصفها الكتاب بأنها فتاه يهودية يتيمه "لم يكن لها أب ولا أم.. وعند موت أبيها وأمها اتخذها مردخاي لنفسه ابنة" (إس2: 7) ويفهم من السفر أنها (إبنه أبيجائل) عم مردخاى (إس2: 15) وكون مردخاى بحسب وصف الكتاب له أنه (ابن يائير بن شمعى بن قيس رجل يمينى) (إس2: 5) وهو ابن عم استير، هذا يرجع أن مردخاى وإستير كانا من سبط بنيامين. وقد كان الاثنان أصلاً من مدينة أورشليم. فلما سبى مردخاى من أورشليم مع السبى الذى سبى منيكنيا ملك يهوذا الذى سباه نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل، أخذ مردخاى أبنة عمة معه الى مدينه (شوش) التى كانت عاصمة مملكة فارس. وكانت إستير "جميلة الصورة وحسنة المنظر" (إس2: 7) فلما طلب الملك أحشويرس أن يجمعوا لة كل الفتيات العذارى الحسنات المنظر ليختار من بينهم واحده تملك مكان "وشتى" الملكة السابقة التى احتقرت الملك ولم تطع امره. أخذت إستير إلى بيت الملك مع باقى الفتيات المختارات. وبالنظر لأنها حسنت فى عينى الملك ونالت نعمة من بين يدية، فقد انتخبت ضمن السبع الفتيات المختارات اللواتى نقلن إلى أحسن مكان فى بيت النساء. "ولما بلغت نوبة أستير لتمثل أمام الملك فى الشهر العاشر فى السنة السابعة لملكة، أحبها الملك أكثر من جميع العذارى. فوضع تاج الملك على رأسها وملكها مكان وشتى" (أس2: 1-18).

د " سفر الحكمة" لسليمان الملك، ويضم 19 إصحاحاً كلها تفيض بأحاديث حكيمة عميقة المعانى الروحانية. 

ه "سفر يشوع بن سيراخ" يشوع كلمة عبرية بمعنى "يهوة خلاص" أو "خلاص الله" ورغم أن هذه الكلمة أطلقت إسماً على أشخاص عديدين في الكتاب المقدس، فقد وردت مرة واحدة إسماً لبلدة من مدن يهوذا ذكرت في سفر نحميا وقد سكن فيها البعض من بني يهوذا بعد عودتهم من السبي. وقد ذكرت منها مدينة كبيرة "بئر سبع" فما يرجح أنها كانت مدينة قريبة منها. ويبدو أنها كانت مدينة كبيرة أنه بدليل أنه قريبنها كلمة "وقراها" أي القرى التابعة لها (نح26: 11). 

أما الرجال المذكورين في الكتاب المقدس باسم "يشوع" فهم كثيرون، أما يشوع بن سيراخ فهو أحد حكماء اليهود ممن درسوا التوراة واختبروا الحكمه فكتب فيها. وقد قيل عنه أنه يشوع ابن سيراخ بن سمعون (=كتاب مصباح الظلمة في إيضاح الخدمة ص236). وقد كان كاتباً مشهوراً مات أثناء السبي في بابل ودُفِنَ هناك.

ويتكون السفر من 51 أصحاحاً. قد كُتِبَ السفر على نهج وأسلوب سليمان الحكيم في أمثاله، غير أنه يضيف الكثير من المديح لأنبياء ملوك وكهنة وقادة بني إسرائيل وآبائهم الكبار تمجيداً لأعمالهم وفضائلهم العظيمة.

و "سفر نبوة باروخ" باروخ كلمة عبرية معناها "مبارك". وقد ذكرت الكلمة في الكتاب المقدس إسماً لثلاثة أشخاص كان أحدهم هو "باروخ" كاتِب السفر المعروف باسمه والذي نتحدث عنه الآن.

الأول هو "باروخ بن زباي" الذي ذكر عنه نحميا أنه رمم جزءاً من سور أورشليم (نح20: 3). وقد كان باروخ هذا من بين الرؤساء واللاويين والكهنة الذين ختموا على الميثاق الذي أقسم فيه الشعب كرجل واحد أن يسيروا في شريعة الله (نح6: 10).

أما الثاني فهو "باروخ ابن كلحوزة" وأبو معسيا الذي هو من رؤساء الشعب الذين عادوا بالقرعة للسكنى في مدينة أورشليم (نح5: 11).

أما كاتب هذا السفر فهور باروخ بن نيريل بن معسيا بن صدقيا بن حسديا بن حلقيا. وقد كتب سفر نبوته في بابل بعد السبي. وكان ذلك في السنة الخامسة في السابع من الشهر حين أخذ الكلدانيون أورشليم وأحرقوها بالنار. وقد نسب السفر إلى باروخ لأنه كتب الأصحاحات الخمسة الولى منه. أما الأصحاح السادس والأخير فقد كتبه إرميا لليهود الذين كان ملك بابل مزمعاً أن يسوقهم في السبي إلى بابل.

 وباروخ كاتب السفر كان يعمل كاتباً لإرميا النبي يكتب له ما يأمر بكتابته، وقد كان مخلصاً لأرميا. وعرف عنه أيضاً أنه كان نبياً صدّيقاً، وقد اشترك الاثنان في الأتعاب والاضطهادات التي لقياها من يهوياقيم بن يوشيا ملك يهوذا.

وقد كُتِبَ سفر باروخ أصلا بالغة العبرية. وكان معتبراً أنه جزء مُكَمِّل لسفر أرميا، وقد تبقّى السفر مُتداولاً بالعِبرية. كما بقيت نسخته الأصلية مُتعارفة حتى القرن الثاني الميلادي حين ترجمها "تاودوسيون" إلى اللغة اليونانية. ومنذ ذلك الحين إختفت النسخة العبرانية ولم توجد. 

هذا، ويمكن تقسيم السفر إلى قسمين: 

ز " تتمة سفر دانيال" وهو مكمِّل لسفر دانيال الذي بين أيدينا، ويشمل بقية إصحاح 3، كما يضم إصحاحين آخرين هما 13 و14.

دانيال أو دانيئيل هو كلمة عبرية من مقطعين ومعناه "الله قضى". وقد أطلق هذا الإسم على عدة أشخاص ذكرهم الكتاب المقدس وكان أشهرهم "دانيال" النبي الذي كُتِبَ السفر المعروف باسمه.

أما دانيال صاحب السفر فهو دانيال النبي، واحد من الأنبياء الأربعة الكبار الذين هم إشعياء وإرميا وحزقيال ودانيال.

وقد كُتِبَ سفر دانيال كله باللغة العبرانية فيما عدا الجزء من (دا4: 2 - 28: 7) الذي كُتِبَ باللغة الكلدانية التي كان يجديها دانيال. 

وتشتمل تتمة دانيال على هذه الإضافات: 

1- تسبحة الثلاثة فتية القديسين، وتتكوَّن من 67 عدداً. وتقع في الإصحاح الثالث بين عدد 23 و24.

2- الاصحاح الثالث عشر، ويحتوي قصة سوسنة العفيفة.

3- الأصحاح الرابع عشر، ويحتوي قصَّتيّ الصنم بال والتنين.

ح.ط. " سفر المكابيين الأول والثاني" هما آخر أسفار التوراة، وقد كان عدد أسفار المكابيين التي تحدَّثَت عن تاريخ إنتصار اليهود على أعدائهم ومستعمريهم وإستقلالهم كأمّة بقيادة الأسرة الماكبيّة، هو خمسة أسفار، لم تقبل منها الكنيستان الأرثوذكسيّة والكاثوليكيّة إلا السفرين الأول والثاني فقط، وهما السِّفران القانونيّان المشهود بصِحَّتهما، وقد أصدر مجمع "ترينت" للكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكيّة المنعقِد في عام 1546 قراراً أيضاً بهذا المعنى، خصوصاً وقد ثبت أن مادة الأسفار الثلاثة الباقية غير مقبولة ومشكوك في صحة إنتسابها إلى الوحي الإلهي.

هذا، وقد كُتِب سفر المكابيين الأول أصلاً باللغة العبرانية ثم ترجم بعد ذلك إلى اليونانية.

أما سفر المكابيين الثاني فقد أجمع الكل على أن كُتِبَ أصلاً باللغه اليوناني. وهو يتكلَّم في معظمه على نفس ما تضمنّه السفر الأول وإن كان بأسلوب مغاير مختصر أو مطوّل.

ويُنسَب سفرا المكابيين إلى الأسرة المكابية التي أسسها متتيا أو متاثياس (=اسم عبري معناه عطية يهوه) وقد كان من نسل الكهنة اللاويين. 

ويذكر السفر الأول أن مؤسس الأسرة هو متتيا بن يوحنا بن سمعان. وقد كان كاهناً من بني يهوياريب من مدينة أورشليم. غير أنه سكن في "مودين"، وكان له خمسة بنين هم يوحنا (الملقَّب بكدِّيس) وسِمعان (المسمى بطسي) ويهوذا (الملقب بالمكابى) ويوناثان (الملقب بافوس) (1مك1: 2-6). وقد وصف السفر الأول متتيا بأنه "رئيس في هذه المدينة، شريف عظيم مُعزَّز.." (1مك17: 2)، ومن وصف السفر بأن متتيا "كاهِن من بني يهوياريب" (1مك1: 2) نفهم بأن يهوياريب جد متتيا هو نفسه يهوياريب بن ألعازرا بن هرون الذين أُخِذَ بالقرعة كأول رؤساء الفِرَق الأربعة والعشرين المخصَّصين للخدمة في المقدس والدخول إلى بيت الرب (1أخ7: 24). وبالنظر لأن حشمون كان أباً لجد متتيا، فقد ذكر علماء الكتاب المقدس أن الإسم الحقيقي للأسرة المكابيّة هو "أسرة الحشمونيين". وقد تغيَّر إسم الأسرة بعد ذلك إلى "المكابيين" نسبة إلى يهوذا المكابي أحد أولاد متتيا البارزين والذي خلف أباه في قيادة الجيوش وكان بطلاً غيوراً مشهوراً. ويرجِّح البعض أن معنى الاسم "مكابي" هو "مضرب" أو "مطرقة". ويذكر أن سمعان المكابي أحد أولاد متتيا ملك على اليهود بعد موت أخيه يهوذا. وقد إنتقل المُلك والكهنوت العظيم وراثة في أسرة سمعان الحسمونية المكابية. وكان آخر السلالة الحسمونية الذي مَلَكَ على اليهود تحت حماية الرومانيين هو "أنتيجونس بن أرستوبولوس" الذي حكم بين عامي 4027 ق.م. وقد إنتقل الملك بعده مباشرة إلى الملك "هيرودس الكبير" وهو الإبن الثاني لأنتيباس الذي لم يكن يهوديّاً بل كان أدومي الأصل غير أنه صاهَر الأسرة المكابية، وكان له عشرة نساء. وقد تولّى هيرودس الملك عام 37 ق.م. وولد السيد المسيح في أواخِر أيّامه (راجع قاموس الكتاب المقدس).

 ويقول الباحثون المدققون أن كلمة المكابيين أُخِذَت من الكلمة "مكبى" وهي كلمة مكوّنة من أربعة حروف يمثل كل حرف منها بداية كلمة معيّنة. وهذه الكلمات الأربعة هي (مي - كاموخا - باليم - يهوه) أي "مَنْ مِثل الرب بين الآلِهة؟!" أو "من مثلك بين الأقوياء يا الله؟". وقد إتخذوا هذه العبارة شعاراً لدولة المكابين التي حكمت اليهود حكماً مستقِلاً مدة تزيد على مائة عام. وقد كانوا ينقشون هذه الحروف الأربعة "مكبي" على أعلامهم وعلى تروسهم.

 والمُتَتَبِّع لتاريخ بني إسرائيل يعلم أنهم بعد عودتهم من سبي بابل في المرة الأولى لسنة 536 قبل الميلاد أيام الملك كورش وبعد مرور سبعين عاماً على بقائهم في بابل، إستمرّوا يدفعون الجزية للفرس. وقد تمتَّع اليهود بقسط كبير من الحرية أيام حكمهم. ولم يقم وقتئذ ملوك على اليهود بل ولّى عليهم الأنبياء والقادة والكهنة (من أمثال زربابل القائد ويشوع الكاهن بن يهوصاداق الملقب أيضاً يهوشع، ثم بعدهما عزرا ثم نحميا)، وذلك بمعاونة مجلس أعلى سُمِّيَ بمجلس السنهدرين أو السنهدريم (قوامه سبعون من الشيوخ يرأسهم رئيس الكهنة، كمحكمة عُليا للأمة اليهودية). وقد توقَّف عمل هذا المجلس بعد خراب هيكل أورشليم عام 70م. وفي سنة 334 قبل الميلاد لما خضع الفُرس للإسكندر الأكبر المكدونى (إبن فيلبس المكدوني اليوناني) خضع اليهود أيضاً له حتى وفاته عام 323 ق. م. وبعد الإسكندر قسمت المملكة بين أربعة من كبار رجاله، كان أحدهم هو "بطليموس سوتر". وقد خضع اليهود للبطالسة، الذين كانت مصر واليهودية ثم فلسطين (=في وقت متأخِّر) من نصيبهم، وإستمرّوا كذلك حتى عام 203ق.م. فخضعوا للسلوقيين (=نسبة إلى سلوقس الأول أحد قوّاد الأسكندر المقدوني الأربعة؛ الذي أسَّس مملكة السلوقيّين في بابل سنة 312ق.م.) الذين إنتزعوا هذا القسم من البطالسة بقيادة أنطيوخس الكبير سليل سلوقس الأول. وقد إستمر اليهود خاضعين للملوك السلوقيين حتى عام 167ق.م. وعندئذ نعموا بالإستقلال على عهد دولة المكابيين التي إستمرَّت حتى عام 63ق.م. وفي هذه السنة خضع اليهود للرومان. وقد استمر حكم الرومان لليهود أيام السيد المسيح وما بعد ذلك أيضاً. وقد إستمرّوا كذلك حتى جاءت سنة 70م. التي فيها دخل تيطس القائد الروماني مدينة أورشليم وهدم الهيكل ونجَّس المقادِس وأباد الرسوم والشرائع. وكان نتيجة ذلك أن تشتَّت اليهود وتفرَّقوا في كل بِقاع الأرض وإنقضَت مملكتهم.

ي " مزمور 151" هذا المزمور غير موجود في الطبعة المنتشرة بيننا للكتاب المقدس، ولكنه مُدرَج في كتب الكنيسة. وقد كتبه داود النبى عن نفسه عندما كان يحارب جليات (جلياط) الفلسطيني، ومن الناحية الرمزية تنبأ به داوود عمّا سيحدث مع المسيح الذي يرمز إليه داود، وأنه سيسحق الشيطان كما قتل داود جليات. إن نسل المرأة سيسحق رأس الحية. من أجل ذلك رتب الكنيسة الارثوذكسيه المرشدة والمتنفسة بالروح القدس قراءة هذا المزمور في ليلة سبت الفرح (ليله أبو غالمسيس) كإشارة قوية إلى إنتصار المسيح (ابن داود) على الشيطان.

 هذا المزمور موجود في الترجمات السريانية والسبعينية والحبشية والفاتيكانية والقبطية والأرمنية، وقد إعترفت جميع هذه الترجمات بقانونية هذا المزمور. وقد إستشهد بهذا المزمور كثير من آباء الكنيسة وأعلامها مثل القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي والقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم.

 هذا المزمور يحكي قصة داود عندما كان حدثاً صغيراً يعمل في رعي الأغنام وكيف إنتصر على جليات الجبار وبدون سلاح وبذلك أعلن عن قوة الله اللانهائية بشرط التسليم الكامل لها وعدم إخضاعها للموازين البشرية.

# عيد نياحة داود النبي يكون أول يناير من كل عام (23 كيهك 1705ش).

المزمور المائة والحادي والخمسون

 1- انا صغيرا كنت في إخوتي، وحدثا في بيت ابي، كنت راعيا غنم ابي.

2- يداي صنعتا الارغن، واصابعي الفت المزمار. هلليلويا

3- من هو الذي يخبر سيدي، هو الرب الذي يستجيب للذين يصرخون اليه.

4- هو ارسل ملاكه، وحملني (واخذني) من غنم ابي ومسحني بدهن مسحته. هلليلويا

5- اخوتي حسان وهم اكبر مني والرب لم يسر بهم.

6- خرجت للقاء الفلسطيني فلعنني باوثانه.

7- ولكن انا سللت سيفه الذي كان بيده، وقطعت راسه.

8- ونزعت العار عن بني اسرائيل. هلليلويا

طوبيا (طو)، يهوديت (يهو)، الحكمة (حك)، يشوع بن سيراخ (سيراخ)

 المكابين الأول (1مكا)، المكابين الثاني (2مكا)، نبوة باروخ (با)



خامساً. أسفار العهد الجديد: 

أسفار العهد الجديد تعرض لنا حياة يسوع المسيح ونشأة الكنيسة الأولى، بالإضافة إلى وصايا ووعود للمؤمنين بالمسيح وتنبؤات عن المستقبل وكذلك عن الحياة الأبدية مع المسيح. 

يمكن تقسيم كتب العهد الجديد والمكون من 27 سفرا إلى أربع مجموعات رئيسية وهي: 

المجموعة الأولى: البشائر الأربعة (الإنجيل): 

وهى كما أُوحى بها إلى كل من متّى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا، وكل منهم يحكى قصة المسيح من منظور معين.

والإنجيل معناه البشارة المفرحة وهى البشارة بوجود مُخلص للعالم وهو يسوع المسيح، لذلك فالإنجيل هو إنجيل المسيح وان كنا نطلق اسم الإنجيل حسب مؤلفه، فإن الإسم الكامل هو "انجيل يسوع المسيح كما رواه متّى أو مرقس...". 

أ. إنجيل متّى: يعرض لنا متّى يسوع المسيح كملك ومُخلص وهو يستشهد بنبؤات العهد القديم ليثبت أن يسوع هو المسيح المُنتظر وأن يسوع قد تمم نبؤات العهد القديم. 

ب. إنجيل مرقس: وقد كتبه مرقس للمؤمنين فى روما وهو يحكى لنا كيف عاش المسيح على الأرض كإنسان. 

ج. إنجيل لوقا: والذى كتبه الطبيب لوقا إلى أحد معارفه، وفيه يصور لنا كيف عاش المسيح كإنسان كامل. 

د. إنجيل يوحنا: وهو يؤكد أن المسيح هو ابن الله المُتجسد، وأن المؤمنين به يرثون الحياة الأبدية معه فى الملكوت السمائى. 

إنجيل متّى (مت)، مرقس (مر)، لوقا (لو)، يوحنا (يو).

المجموعة الثانية: القسم التاريخي (كتاب التاريخ): سفر أعمال الرسل

وفيه يحكي لوقا الطبيب كيف أن المسيح يسوع أرسل الروح القدس (البارقليط) حتى يواصل عمل المسيح على الأرض بعد ان صعد يسوع الى السماء. والسفر يحكى لنا أيضا كيف نشر الرسل بشارة الإنجيل فى العالم، ويحكي أيضا بصفة خاصة عن الرسول بولس الذى يُعرف برسول الأمم (غير اليهود)، وقد أسس الرسول بولس العديد من الكنائس... 

أعمال الرسل (أع).

المجموعة الثالثة: الأسفار التعليمية (الرسائل): وهي على قسمين: 

القسم الأول: رسائل بولس الرسول: 

وقد كتبها للكنائس ولبعض العاملين معه فى نشر رسالة الإنجيل، وقد تناقلت الكنائس هذه الرسائل فيما بينها، كذلك عملوا منها نسخا خاصة بهم.

والرسالة إلى روميه تؤكد على ان الخلاص والدخول الى الملكوت السماوى مبنى على الإيمان بالمُخلص يسوع المسيح. 

ورسالتى كورنثوس كتبهما بولس ليعالج قضايا التعليم والممارسات فى هذه الكنيسة. 

ورسالة غلاطية تؤكد مرة أخرى على أن الخلاص يكون بالإيمان وليس من خلال الأعمال الحسنة، مهما كان مقدارها. 

والرسائل إلى كل من افسس وفيلبى وكولوس فقد كتبها بولس الرسول فى السجن بسبب تبشيره بالمسيح، وهذه الرسائل تعالج الحياة كمسيحى. 

والرسالتين إلى تسالونيكى تصفا الأمور التى سوف تحدث قبل مجئ المسيح الثانى من السماء. والرسائل الأربعة التالية كتبها بولس لبعض للعاملين معه فى خدمة الإنجيل وهم تيموثاوس وتيطس وفيلمون. 

والرسالة إلى العبرانيين توضح لنا ان العهد الجديد فى المسيح يسوع هو أفضل من العهد القديم وتوضح لنا أيضا كيف أن الذبيحة فى العهد القديم كانت ترمز ليسوع المسيح الذى مات من أجلنا على الصليب. 

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية (رو)، رسالتى كورنثوس الأولى والثانية (1كو، 2كو)

 غلاطية (غل)، افسس (اف)، فيلبى (فى)، كولوسى (كو)

 رسالتى تسالونيكى الأولى والثانية (1تس، 2تس)، رسالتى تيموثاوس الأولى والثانية (1تى، 2تى)، تيطس (تى)، فيلمون (فى)، العبرانيين (عب).



القسم الثاني: الرسائل الجامعة: 

فى حين رسائل بولس الرسول تحمل اسم المُرسَل اليه، فإن الرسائل الجامعة تحمل اسم كاتبها لأنها كُتبت للكنائس وللمؤمنين عامة. 

ورسالة يعقوب تؤكد على أن المؤمنين بالمسيح لابد وأن تظهر أعمالهم الحسنة. 

ورسائل بطرس تشجع المؤمنين الذين يتعرضون للآلام ويحثهم على الصبر لحين عودة يسوع. 

ويوحنا كاتب الإنجيل وسفر الرؤية هو أيضا كاتب 3 رسائل تحمل اسمه، وهو يحث المؤمنين على ان يحبوا الآخرين لأن الله محبة. 

ويهوذا يحذر المؤمنين من التعاليم الباطلة ويتحدث عن عودة المسيح الثانية ليدين العالم.

رسالة يعقوب (يع)، رسالتى بطرس الأولى والثانية (1بط، 2بط)

 رسائل يوحنا الأولى والثانية والثالثة (1يو، 2يو، 3يو)، رسالة يهوذا (يه).

المجموعة الرابعة: كتاب النبوة (سفر النبوة): سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي: 

وهو يتحدث بصورة رمزية عن نهاية العالم والأحداث التى تسبقها. 

سفر الرؤيا (رؤ)
*


----------

